# How to remove old glue from concrete slab?



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Scrape it.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Try a 3-4 inch razorblade scraper. Sometimes called a wallpaper scraper. They have a long (18") handle good for "more power".


----------



## bulldogrsp61 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies ...

Are elbow grease and muscle the only way to do it?

Is there any kind of solvent or something I might try to at least soften it up a bit?

Someone suggested paint thinner in a Google search. Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Is there any kind of solvent or something I might try to at least soften it up a bit?


Nope, no chemicals for the most part especially oily paint thinner.

The use of chemicals in most cases will leave a residue that can compromise the effect of future adhesives. The chemical would have to be somehow neutralized and that isn't always possible. Paint thinner won't cut that adhesive all that well anyway.


----------



## bulldogrsp61 (Dec 15, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Nope, no chemicals for the most part especially oily paint thinner.
> 
> The use of chemicals in most cases will leave a residue that can compromise the effect of future adhesives. The chemical would have to be somehow neutralized and that isn't always possible. Paint thinner won't cut that adhesive all that well anyway.


I was afraid you were going to say that. 

What about like a heat gun or something? Would that help?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> What about like a heat gun or something? Would that help?


All heat will do is make things gummy and make things even worse.

How bad is this glue anyway?

Scrape it, that's all there is to it, scrape it. It isn't a big deal, you are spending more effort trying to get out scraping it than it would take to just do it.:yes:






Kids.:laughing:


----------



## bulldogrsp61 (Dec 15, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> All heat will do is make things gummy and make things even worse.
> 
> How bad is this glue anyway?
> 
> ...


:laughing:
Sure seems like it .. but we're not working on it until tomorrow or the weekend .. so I've got some time to try to work smarter instead of harder.

We figured it would be elbow grease but if there IS a way to make it easier, no effort, energy or time is wasted asking :thumbsup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Yow well take it from a guy that has been scraping those damned floors for thirty-five years. Trust me my friend I have already blazed that trail and settled on elbow grease as the most efficient and intelligent means of removing the crap. And even then you aren't going to remove all of it.

How about a picture of this Great Wall of China.

Rusty has more time at it than I do and he has already said the same thing.

Scrape it and move on.


----------



## Bruce G (Jan 2, 2012)

The glue from 12 year old double-sided carpet tape stood up to every solvent we tried, and handscraping was pointless. Our solution was an oscillating multi tool (bought a demo Rockwell, but Dremel and others make nice ones too) with a scraper blade. It was like shearing sheep. (Gummy, sticky sheep, but it worked well, fast, and easy).


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

If you sprinkle cornstarch on it, it makes it easier to scrape.


----------

